# Help in identifying a round I found



## Carolina63 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have found a bag of old rounds in my dad's shed. I have no idea what cal. they are? They look like a 32. yet it is a strange make...It is marked with 2 stamps 11 on top of 87...It looks like a rifle round but it short lenth is around 1 and 5/16 long.. If anyone can maybe give some insight on this I would surely be thankful....I hope that I have asked this in the right way..I am not very good on a computer and hade to have help from my son to post this question....Thankyou Richard Thompson at [email protected]


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

There are/were several manufacturers that used that combination of head stamp. China, yugoslavia and South Africa. The 11 being the factory code (or load ID) and the 87 the year. 

Most likely (with that head stamp) it is a 7.62 x 25, but you really need to measure it to be sure. There are several rounds that look almost the same in that size.

Even then I wouldn't want to shoot any of it unless I could positively, without any doubt, identify it.


----------

